# Most expensive pen blank



## ctEaglesc (Sep 5, 2006)

NOT including autions.
It seems many of us have an obsession with this thing called pen crafting and the expenses that come with it.
What is the most expensive pen BLANK you have ever purchased?
It can be of any kind of material.


----------



## LanceD (Sep 5, 2006)

Cast Snakeskin blanks. Around 18.00 bucks per set.


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 5, 2006)

$35.00 for piano kit blank from Ken. But that may be called a kit.
So my secound most expensive blank would be $15.00 for a 25mm rod of ebonite.


----------



## btboone (Sep 5, 2006)

Something like $60 for raw titanium.  Several hundred if it includes Mokume Gane.


----------



## airrat (Sep 5, 2006)

Somehow I had a feeling Bruce would have it.


----------



## dfurlano (Sep 5, 2006)

Coral - $40 for a two pieces that make one pen.


----------



## tnilmerl (Sep 5, 2006)

mammoth ivory (2 pieces/$75 per = $150)


----------



## Daniel (Sep 5, 2006)

Irish bog Oak 1 Blank $30. went into the most expensive kit I have ever bought LE Emperor $160.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 5, 2006)

$15 each for two Ancient Kauri jumbo blanks.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 5, 2006)

Unidentified very hard wood from Bonaire.  About $800 for airfare and another $900 to spend a week there plus food.[][]  Oh, but I did get enough to make 4 pens.


----------



## DWK5150 (Sep 5, 2006)

$75 each mammath ivory and thats a blank  3/4 x 3/4 x 2 1/2


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Unidentified very hard wood from Bonaire.  About $800 for airfare and another $900 to spend a week there plus food.[][]  Oh, but I did get enough to make 4 pens.



That's cheating. []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



No, he went with his wife! []


----------



## JimGo (Sep 5, 2006)

My most expensive blanks were the ones I got in the starter kit from PSI; I think they were Honduran Rosewood or something like that.  I wound up buying a new lathe, MANY more blanks, kits, MicroMesh, additional tools, a band saw, two different drill presses, pen kits, finishes, and a BUNCH of other stuff because of them!


----------



## Dario (Sep 5, 2006)

Mine is nothing close to you guys...I guess the most I paid for a blank is about $10.00


----------



## Chuck Key (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



And the bill was only $1700 [?]


----------



## gerryr (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Oops, I forgot to add my wife and son's airfare plus their accomodations plus their food.


----------



## Schneider (Sep 5, 2006)

I agree with JimGo. My most expensive blank were the ones my friend gave me for free which lead to a new lathe and drill press and etc. etc. etc. etc..........................


----------



## chigdon (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />My most expensive blanks were the ones I got in the starter kit from PSI; I think they were Honduran Rosewood or something like that.  I wound up buying a new lathe, MANY more blanks, kits, MicroMesh, additional tools, a band saw, two different drill presses, pen kits, finishes, and a BUNCH of other stuff because of them!



You nailed it on the head -- ain't that the truth!


----------



## chigdon (Sep 5, 2006)

Probably some desert ironwood burl that was getting in the 30-40 range.  I will be jumping off the mammoth ivory cliff sometime soon however.


----------



## bonefish (Sep 5, 2006)

Stabilized wood, at about $6.00.

Bonefish


----------



## Rojo22 (Sep 5, 2006)

I bought some of the trustone stuff at 14.00 for the larger blanks.  Snakewood at 12.00 per blank.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 5, 2006)

Stars & Stripes blank from Ken Nelsen.....$45 or thereabouts.


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 5, 2006)

I'd like to offer everyone a discount on 4 Bonaire wood blanks. I'll knock a hundred bucks off. Send me $1600 and I'll send ya 4 unidentified "Bonaire" wood blanks. Just let me know if you want "Bonaire" written on the blank in white grease pencil or silver sharpie. 

I think I paid $10 for a stabilized blank at Woodcraft that flew to pieces b/c of a fatal inclusion in it. They replaced it, I re-turned it, and all was well.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Sep 5, 2006)

Titanium and first class Irish Bog Oak (had to go to Ireland to get it...., happened to be over St Pats this March...)


----------



## penbros (Sep 5, 2006)

where do you guys buy your snakewood? bellforestproducts has snakewood blanks for $5 each. BTW I think the most expensive blank for me was $6.50 for quilted bubinga. My mom bought it for me, though.


----------



## meshel (Sep 6, 2006)

6.25 for stabilized jumbo Maple burl blank (for a lotus pen I still need to make)


----------

